# Motor ticking after installing HMF swamp XL



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

After installing my new exhaust i can here a ticking noise were the new pipe connects to the motor. Has anyone had this problems or know what it is.

P.S. Thanks MIMB this site is great just got through installing MIMB snorkels and very similar design to radiator relocation from this site.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thats an exhaust leak. 
get a new exhaust gasket (part number 11009-1894).


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep what he said


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

agree!!


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

Is that a part number from kawasaki or hmf


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

kawasaki part number.
HMF doesnt give you an exhaust seal.


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks found the part number thank ya'll again for all your help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck man. that will get you fixed up.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i have the same problem as soon as i did it i noticed a ticking got a new gasket and it still does it so idk i tried everything and nothing gets tighter so i guess i gotta live with it it does suck


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i forgot to put a new gasket in when i installed my hmf pipe , it was kinda biotch to get it to stop leaking


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

I just wonder if after getting a new gasket if it still has a tick if that make a gasket stuff will work with the kawasaki gasket as well


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

just wanted to say thank to everyone this site is very helpful. I got a new gasket and ticking went away. Have also completed hmf swamp xl exhaust with snorkel, MIMB snorkels, and a revised version on a radiator relocator, k&N filter, now waiting on fender guard foot pegs ( got guards with no pegs) and moose bumper to come in which is on backorder


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool. show us some pics of the radiator brackets you made.
pics of personal variations are of much use


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ agreed


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

I will try to take some pictures tomorrow and see if i can find the way to get them on here


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you have a photobucket account (FREE) upload them there.
from there, you copy the link with







at the end.
paste those into your posts and they will show up automatically.

OR
you can upload them to you Gallery here on this site and I have provided the same type links you can use.
(that functionality was bad and wrong in the gallery product so i modified it :) )


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> pretty cool. show us some pics of the radiator brackets you made.
> pics of personal variations are of much use


Here are some pics of my Brute and the radiator brackets.

As you can see we took the design that was on this site and made it without having to use a weld. We took the flat bar and bent at the front to desired height then only went the length on the second bar on rack and angle it back up with small curve at top and we drilled a hole in it to match a 6mm bolt with nut. Instead of using 4 sets of u-bolts we used 2 in the rear and a bracket in the center or the front ( as seen in photo) with a nut securing it then we ran all hse through stroud that way no drilling would be required in fenders 
Hope ya'll like it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

very very clean install, looks great and thats smart of you to go that route and not drill into the plastics and do everything through the shroud if i ever do mine i wanna do it just like this one i give you a 11 on a scale 1-10 for looks and quality


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanx for the pics, been tryin to figure out I could do this without welding. That looks really good.


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks thought it looked alot cleaner without welding and would give more support angling from the rear plus with the boom box i was limited with space so i had to make a bracket that would work between two ars on front rack and by using the bracket on front it looked cleaner and holds great. As far as placement on routing i am very cheap and would rather replace shroud for 15 dollars instead of skins for 300 to 400 dollars if i wanted to take it back to stock lol

Thanks again


----------



## bucks06 (Dec 3, 2009)

i put hmf exhaust on my brute force and not long after that it started losing power and got hard to crank , then a while lata it got where it was hard to start then it got where it started brning oil a lil and finally i couldnt get it started so i broke the motor down and all i seen was two valves looked burn so i replaced all the valve on that clynder and put it back to getter and i aint sure if its time right or what its running like crap and has no power. any suggestion?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Rejet?


----------

